# Why not make it easier to navigate long threads?



## stevens397 (Jun 20, 2007)

I find it difficult to use this board - and I've been on it for a few years now!  FlyerTalk simply numbers the pages.  With TUG, you have to go back to the top and click that you want the additional replies.  

Can't we switch to the FT model?  It's not like we have to reinvent the wheel?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2007)

While I am not totally clear on your complaint....I would gander that this is something to do with your forum settings.

All replies to a thread should be displayed when you open the thread...unless you have specified otherwise.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2007)

stevens397 said:


> I find it difficult to use this board - and I've been on it for a few years now!  FlyerTalk simply numbers the pages.  With TUG, you have to go back to the top and click that you want the additional replies.
> 
> Can't we switch to the FT model?  It's not like we have to reinvent the wheel?



Do you mean to go to the next page?  It may be the display mode you've selected.  I see a box with all the pages in the thread numbered at the end of each page and I can click on the page I want to go to.

Click on DISPLAY MODE and choose LINEAR mode.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2007)

what she said....

click "User CP" at the top left hand corner

choose "edit options" on the left hand side

go down to "thread display mode" 

and change it to linear.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 20, 2007)

I cannot believe I waited so long to complain about something I found so annoying.

Thanks to all who took the time to set me straight!  Worked like a charm.

Steve


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

All you had to do was look in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread at the top of this forum.  This post has been there since October '05:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10879

May I suggest strolling through the information in the Troubleshooting Help post?  You might find answers to other things you never thought to ask!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for asking!   

I found it annoying too, but I didn't realize it was something I could control.  For a couple of days last week I had it in linear without changing anything and this week it reverted.  Now it should be as I prefer it.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 20, 2007)

And the best feature is "Read First Unread."


----------



## hudson1126 (Jun 21, 2007)

Best feature I ever found was a way to disable the animated emoticons. And I really like using first  unread, too.


----------

